# Cool Weather Question?



## mwj (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello, Ive been lurking on this site now for a couple years and decided to join so I can ask some of you experts some questions, any advice will be greatly appreciated. I live just southeast of Lincoln 20 or so miles, I have some success every year, timing as always depends on the weather. My question to you guys and gals is What are these shrooms gonna do during this cold stretch? We have plenty of moisture now and we went and looked yesterday and nothing. To me it looked like as far as how tall the grass and weeds were that we are about a week off in this area. But I have been fooled lots. It looks like its not gonna warm up till sunday. Like I sad before any advice is appreciated 

Thanks Michael


----------



## dwnbtmboy (May 1, 2013)

I am way further north and we have plenty already. The ones that popped will slow their growth, the ground temp is what really matters. As long as they don't freeze they will hang in there. The cold stretch will just extend the season!


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Cold stretch? I check the weather religiously, and haven't seen or heard anything about a cold stretch, just lots n lots of rain.How low are the temps going to get there? As long as it doesn't get below freezing you should be good. I live in Springfield so seems fairly close to you. They have already popped around this area and now there finally going to get some size.


----------



## mwj (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess I should say COOL stretch. Highs in the mid 50's and lows in the mid 30's for the next 3 days, Mid 60's Fri and Sat


----------



## mwj (Apr 29, 2014)

to make my question easier to answer, will they pop in these 50 degree temps with lows in the mid 30's, Or should I wait till this weekend when we are supposed to get in the mid 60's


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

They've already popped in a lot of places and will their growth will just slow. More will pop when it gets warmer again and the ones that have will continue to get bigger and easier to see. By the way they don't "pop" they grow over a number of days. There are good sized ones out around Omaha but also countless little ones we miss because they are still so small. They will just be slowed down the next couple days is all.


----------



## mwj (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info, How long does it take for them to dry out once they have reached full mature growth, average wise, I know a lot depends on the weather.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

I haven't studied that really cause I pick them when I find them but most would agree 2 weeks from things I've seen and read. All depends on temp and rain though. If its crazy hot with no rain will be faster.


----------



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't stop looking mjw im 120 miles north and we are picking good. They will still come in this cool weather


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

If you think these things grow after popping, you're crazy. Reaper....they do pop. That's what fungi do...they pop. If you think those little ones are going to grow into bigs ones, when then, someone else is going to pick it for you. If they do grow any at all after "popping", it's very minimal. Grab them when they're there, cause the next guy isn't going to wait for it to grow.hahahahaha


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

I do grab them when they're there in public for sure but no sir they do not pop. Seriously. Acutally the guy who runs morelhunters.com has a Facebook group and posted pictures daily of a very tiny one he found and it grew to be about 4 inches in 16 days total. So, you're wrong.


----------

